# TIRANA | Book Building | 77m | 21 fl | U/C



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

*The progress. *


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's a nice design, but what city is this? Is it also in Tirana, Albania?


----------



## aldomorning (Jan 7, 2017)

^^
Yes


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Zagori said:


>


.....


----------



## Lil alb (Nov 24, 2019)

I haven't seen anyone working there.Are there any problems


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Edi_H said:


> *8/11/2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)




----------

